# Help Removing Antivirus Software



## iguy888 (Nov 24, 2007)

imgur: the simple image sharer <--Image of the window

Computer:
2011 MacBook Pro
OS X 10.6.8

My girlfriend's sorority made all of the sisters install this weird antivirus on their computers. I'm rather useless at troubleshooting macs, so I thought I'd ask here. The program appears to scan any external drives when they are connected. But as one can see in the image, it doesn't give its name when it runs. I tried looking through the application folder, but I'm not sure which program it might be. 

Here's a list of the installed programs from messing around in system information:
Applications:

System Profiler:

Version:	10.6.0
Last Modified:	7/27/11 12:06 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	10.6.0, Copyright 1997-2009 Apple, Inc.
Location:	/Applications/Utilities/System Profiler.app

Preview:

Version:	5.0.3
Last Modified:	7/27/11 12:05 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	5.0.1, Copyright 2002-2009 Apple Inc.
Location:	/Applications/Preview.app

iTunes:

Version:	11.0.3
Last Modified:	5/16/13 10:28 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	iTunes 11.0.3, © 2000–2013 Apple Inc. All rights reserved.
Location:	/Applications/iTunes.app

AppleMobileSync:

Version:	5.0
Last Modified:	5/16/13 10:28 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileDevice.framework/Versions/A/AppleMobileSync.app

AppleMobileDeviceHelper:

Version:	5.0
Last Modified:	5/16/13 10:28 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/MobileDevice.framework/Versions/A/AppleMobileDeviceHelper.app

TextEdit:

Version:	1.6
Last Modified:	1/26/10 8:38 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/Applications/TextEdit.app

Archive Utility:

Version:	10.6
Last Modified:	7/27/11 12:06 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/CoreServices/Archive Utility.app

MATLAB_R2011a_Student:

Version:	2.1
Last Modified:	11/14/11 4:30 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/Applications/MATLAB_R2011a_Student.app

Equation Editor:

Version:	12.1.0
Last Modified:	12/26/12 11:52 AM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Get Info String:	12.1.0 (080205), © 2007 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Location:	/Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Office/Equation Editor.app

Microsoft Excel:

Version:	12.3.5
Last Modified:	12/26/12 11:52 AM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Get Info String:	12.3.5 (121009), © 2007 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Location:	/Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Excel.app

DivX Plus Player:

Version:	8.2.2 (Build 10.3.2.1)
Last Modified:	5/14/12 8:21 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Location:	/Applications/DivX Plus Player.app

iCal:

Version:	4.0.4
Last Modified:	7/27/11 12:05 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/Applications/iCal.app

Microsoft Word:

Version:	12.3.5
Last Modified:	12/26/12 11:52 AM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Get Info String:	12.3.5 (121009), © 2007 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Location:	/Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft Word.app

Microsoft PowerPoint:

Version:	12.3.5
Last Modified:	12/26/12 11:52 AM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Get Info String:	12.3.5 (121009), © 2007 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Location:	/Applications/Microsoft Office 2008/Microsoft PowerPoint.app

Mail:

Version:	4.6
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/Applications/Mail.app

Spotify:

Version:	0.9.0.133.gd18ed589
Last Modified:	5/6/13 4:51 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Location:	/Applications/Spotify.app

iPhoto:

Version:	9.2.3
Last Modified:	4/30/12 12:43 AM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Location:	/Applications/iPhoto.app

System Preferences:

Version:	7.0
Last Modified:	7/27/11 12:05 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/Applications/System Preferences.app

HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series:

Version:	6.6
Last Modified:	7/27/11 12:06 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/Users/Laura/Library/Printers/HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series.app

Network Diagnostics:

Version:	1.1.3
Last Modified:	7/27/11 12:06 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/CoreServices/Network Diagnostics.app

quicklookd:

Version:	2.3
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	1.0, Copyright Apple Inc. 2007
Location:	/System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/Resources/quicklookd.app

AppleFileServer:

Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/CoreServices/AppleFileServer.app

App Store:

Version:	1.0.2
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/Applications/App Store.app

MRTAgent:

Version:	1.2
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/CoreServices/MRTAgent.app

loginwindow:

Version:	6.1.2
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/CoreServices/loginwindow.app

Language Chooser:

Version:	20
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	System Language Initializer
Location:	/System/Library/CoreServices/Language Chooser.app

QuickTime Player:

Version:	10.0
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	10.0, Copyright © 2010-2011 Apple Inc. All Rights Reserved.
Location:	/Applications/QuickTime Player.app

Software Update:

Version:	4.0.6
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	Software Update version 4.0, Copyright © 2000-2009, Apple Inc. All rights reserved.
Location:	/System/Library/CoreServices/Software Update.app

quicklookd32:

Version:	2.3
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Get Info String:	1.0, Copyright Apple Inc. 2007
Location:	/System/Library/Frameworks/QuickLook.framework/Versions/A/Resources/quicklookd32.app

Jar Bundler:

Version:	13.9.5
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/usr/share/java/Tools/Jar Bundler.app

Java Web Start:

Version:	13.9.5
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/CoreServices/Java Web Start.app

Applet Launcher:

Version:	13.9.5
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/usr/share/java/Tools/Applet Launcher.app

Java VisualVM:

Version:	13.9.5
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/usr/share/java/Tools/Java VisualVM.app

Java Preferences:

Version:	13.9.5
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/Applications/Utilities/Java Preferences.app

Jar Launcher:

Version:	13.9.5
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/CoreServices/Jar Launcher.app

PubSubAgent:

Version:	1.0.5
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/Frameworks/PubSub.framework/Versions/A/Resources/PubSubAgent.app

PluginProcess:

Version:	6534.59
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	6534.59.8, Copyright 2003-2013 Apple Inc.
Location:	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebKit2.framework/PluginProcess.app

WebKitPluginHost:

Version:	6534
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/Frameworks/WebKit.framework/WebKitPluginHost.app

Safari:

Version:	5.1.9
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	5.1.9, Copyright © 2003-2013 Apple Inc.
Location:	/Applications/Safari.app

WebProcess:

Version:	6534.59
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	6534.59.8, Copyright 2003-2013 Apple Inc.
Location:	/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/WebKit2.framework/WebProcess.app

HP Scanner 3:

Version:	4.1.20
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	Copyright 2010-2013 Hewlett-Packard Company
Location:	/Library/Image Capture/Devices/HP Scanner 3.app

HPScanner:

Version:	1.9.4
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	Copyright 2008-2013 Hewlett-Packard Company
Location:	/Library/Image Capture/Devices/HPScanner.app

hpdot4d:

Version:	3.9.3
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	hpdot4d 3.9.3, Copyright (c) 2005-2012 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.
Location:	/Library/Printers/hp/Frameworks/HPDeviceModel.framework/Versions/3.0/Runtime/hpdot4d.app

hpdot4d:

Version:	4.6.0
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	hpdot4d 4.6.0, Copyright (c) 2005-2013 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.
Location:	/Library/Printers/hp/Frameworks/HPDeviceModel.framework/Versions/4.0/Runtime/hpdot4d.app

HP Utility:

Version:	5.15.0
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:45 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Get Info String:	HP Utility 5.15.0, Copyright (c) 2005-2013 Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P.
Location:	/Library/Printers/hp/Utilities/HP Utility.app

Spotlight:

Version:	2.0
Last Modified:	12/7/10 10:52 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/System/Library/Services/Spotlight.service

GoogleTalkPlugin:

Version:	3.19.1.13088
Last Modified:	5/9/13 9:31 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Get Info String:	v3.19.1.13088 Copyright 2007-2010 Google Inc. All rights reserved
Location:	/Library/Application Support/Google/GoogleTalkPlugin.app

GoogleVoiceAndVideoUninstaller:

Version:	3.19.1.13088
Last Modified:	5/9/13 9:31 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Get Info String:	v3.19.1.13088 Copyright 2007-2010 Google Inc. All rights reserved
Location:	/Library/Application Support/Google/GoogleVoiceAndVideoUninstaller.app

Scan to Application:

Version:	3.3.0
Last Modified:	5/9/13 10:35 AM
Kind:	Universal
64-Bit (Intel):	No
Location:	/Users/Laura/Library/Application Support/Hewlett-Packard/ScanShortcuts/Deskjet 3050 J610 series#CN1693C6DT05HX/Scan to Application.app

Photo Booth:

Version:	3.0.3
Last Modified:	7/27/11 12:05 PM
Kind:	Intel
64-Bit (Intel):	Yes
Location:	/Applications/Photo Booth.app

Font Book:

Version:	2.2.2
Last Modified:	7/27/11 12:05 PM
Kind:	Intel


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Anti-Virus programs are lower level than "Applications". You might want to check in the System Preferences window and see if there is an Icon in there for settings for this application etc... It may offer more info on the application if there is an Icon there.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Also for what it is worth. The "shape" of the shield in that logo looks like Kapersky. Although I cannot find that exact logo with them... each Provider of Anti-Virus who uses a "Shield" has their own "twist" on the shape of the shield and that one looks like the Kapersky version.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

When it pops up you need to launch activity monitor and see what processes are using CPU.
On another note, can they even force you to install stuff on your computer? But I have a feeling that you may just need to wipe the hard drive and start over. Trying to get rid of things like that is next to impossible by design.


----------



## iguy888 (Nov 24, 2007)

I'll check out the System Preferences window and open up activity monitor when it runs and see what I can find. 
The woman in charge of the building required everyone to install the software if they wanted access to the house wifi. Since they're students, they really didn't have much of a choice. If it was my machine, I would just reformat/reinstall/etc, but I doubt my girlfriend would be receptive to that idea. I'll keep it in mind as a last resort.


----------

